# I almost solved the NCEES Pencil Color Equation! ..... but not quite



## ptatohed

I was going through my beloved NCEES pencil collection when I noticed a pattern. I really thought I was on to something. By studying the year/month/color patterns, I theorized the following "NCEES Pencil Color Formula":

April of an Odd Year = Blue

October of an Odd Year = Red

April of an Even Year = *Black*

October of an Even Year = Green

I was feeling really, really good about my theory and it checked out repeatedly...... until I found a lone Blue April 2010 pencil in my stash.  Doh!

But, hey, I was close! 

PS. Does your pencil(s) fit the formula?


----------



## CU07

I have April 2012 and it's black. I'm pretty sure my FE pencil was green and that was April 2007, but I don't have one handy to check. Anyone else take that exam?


----------



## buffalo

My theory is the NCEES uses whatever color is shipped to them from China.


----------



## Lomarandil

April 13 is blue, but I have an October 09 that is black.


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP

October 08 was blue.

October 13 was red.


----------



## DanHalen

April 06 was red (I think) - I was seeing red after the exam and threw my pencil in the trash....why did I do that? :brickwall:

April 12 was black

April 13 was blue

April 14 was black


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Wasn't there a yellow one at some point? Or am I just imagining things?


----------



## iwire

2014 April - Black

2013 Oct - red...

so you are correct so far...but how many pencils you have


----------



## ptatohed

buffalo said:


> My theory is the NCEES uses whatever color is shipped to them from China.


Amateur, all professional NCEES pencil connoisseurs (eh-hem, such as myself) know that the genuine NCEES pencil comes from nowhere but France. 



iwire said:


> 2014 April - Black
> 
> 2013 Oct - red...
> 
> so you are correct so far...but how many pencils you have


wire, this is information that will be divulged when the moment is right. Patience young grasshopper.


----------



## Ivory

DanHalen said:


> April 06 was red (I think) - I was seeing red after the exam and threw my pencil in the trash....why did I do that? :brickwall:
> 
> April 12 was black
> 
> April 13 was blue
> 
> April 14 was black




My quess is blue for April 15, blue always following black, so the color sequence is how we feel after the exam "black &amp; blue".


----------



## ptatohed

Both my three pencils, and my friend's three pencils, supports my half-baked theory. 

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=18334

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=24687


----------



## JHW 3d

*bump*

October 15 was red


----------



## ptatohed

Good to know, thanks J3!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Actually, the pencil was red and white for the October exam.


----------



## ptatohed

Audi_driver said:


> Actually, the pencil was red and white for the October exam.


^

|

|

Amateur. :shakehead:


----------



## classybridge

My October 2009 pencil is black.


----------



## matt267 PE

I hope to never hold an NCEES pencil again.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> I hope to never hold an NCEES pencil again.


Is that code for April?


----------



## matt267 PE

To hell with April.


----------



## iwire

I was right this time around!


----------



## EB NCEES REP

I had voted for white


----------



## ptatohed

matt267 said:


> I hope to never hold an NCEES pencil again.


Blasphemy!

I'm the opposite. I actually want to bathe naked in a tub full of NCEES pencils.


----------



## matt267 PE

That's an interesting fetish you have there.


----------



## Clemson CE P.E.

Lomarandil said:


> April 13 is blue, but I have an October 09 that is black.


My October 09 pencil is black too...


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

This may be the year they go to transparent.


----------



## SE_FL

April 2016 was black, at least in Florida.


----------



## DuckFlats

SE_FL said:


> April 2016 was black, at least in Florida.


I sat for the test in Central FL and mine was white, with black grips.


----------



## leggo PE

This was posted in the April 2017 Spam thread: https://www.inkhead.com/bic-matic-grip/25005/

The pencils! The pencils!


----------



## matt267 PE

^ see, spam is good.


----------



## leggo PE

matt267 PE said:


> ^ see, spam is good.


Spam is great!

Wait, I think that post was meant for a different thread...


----------



## paxelar

ptatohed said:


> Blasphemy!
> 
> I'm the opposite. I actually want to bathe naked in a tub full of NCEES pencils.


:blink:


----------



## samopuddles

CU07 said:


> I have April 2012 and it's black. I'm pretty sure my FE pencil was green and that was April 2007, but I don't have one handy to check. Anyone else take that exam?


I took FE in April '12 and I'm pretty sure it was black.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Green pencil this week? @ptatohed's formula has been spot on for me. I love these pencils, I use them every day for hand calcs at work.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Green is the color of success. Whenever I used green I passed. When I had a different color, things ended differently.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Alternate pencil color theory: NCEES uses a psychic platypus to pick the color for that session.


----------



## In/PE/Out

squaretaper PE said:


> Green pencil this week? @ptatohed's formula has been spot on for me. I love these pencils, I use them every day for hand calcs at work.


Green is good!


----------



## Drewism

I had a red pencil for the last paper FE exam in October 2013. I hope we get the green this week. Green means "go" and it's the color of luck. Not that I'm superstitious but it's a nice thought.


----------



## txjennah PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Green pencil this week? @ptatohed's formula has been spot on for me. I love these pencils, I use them every day for hand calcs at work.


I've been using my April 2017 pencil for exam prep, and it makes me simultaneously motivated and sad.


----------



## daydreambeliever

Drewism said:


> I had a red pencil for the last paper FE exam in October 2013. I hope we get the green this week. Green means "go" and it's the color of luck. Not that I'm superstitious but it's a nice thought.


It is a nice thought! Maybe if we all collectively hope for green pencils, we will get green pencils. I'm just over here pulling for straws though. I went and got my nails done on Friday, my favorite color is gray and they had a gray nail polish with my daughters name as part of the name of the polish. I took it as a sign and ran with it. Desperation will make you do/think weird things!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah said:


> I've been using my April 2017 pencil for exam prep, and it makes me simultaneously motivated and sad.


I also had an "unsuccessful attempt" in April 2017. Boo... Buut! You can do it @txjennah!!  Yay!! Go Enviro!


----------



## vee043324

txjennah said:


> I've been using my April 2017 pencil for exam prep, and it makes me simultaneously motivated and sad.


i was thinking about throwing mine down a garbage disposal/lighting it on fire/smashing it with a hammer before the next exam..


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Drewism said:


> I had a red pencil for the last paper FE exam in October 2013.


The red Oct '13 pencils are evil. They existed only to spread despair.



vee043324 said:


> i was thinking about throwing mine down a garbage disposal/lighting it on fire/smashing it with a hammer before the next exam..





txjennah said:


> I've been using my April 2017 pencil for exam prep, and it makes me simultaneously motivated and sad.


Don't destroy it. @txjennah has the right idea, use the pencil to channel the hate and focus your resolve.

...but maaayyyybeeee don't practice with the flawed instrument.


----------



## Drewism

RBHeadge PE said:


> The red Oct '13 pencils are evil. They existed only to spread despair.


I believe that, considering I did not pass that time. I had better luck with the erasable pad and marker.


----------



## vee043324

RBHeadge PE said:


> The red Oct '13 pencils are evil. They existed only to spread despair.
> 
> Don't destroy it. @txjennah has the right idea, use the pencil to channel the hate and focus your resolve.
> 
> ...but maaayyyybeeee don't practice with the flawed instrument.


Maybe I can donate it? Bad vibes on it. I don't like having it with me, and for some reason it has been in my bag since the exam... but I don't know what to do with it.


----------



## vee043324

lololol me at goodwill "hello there, just dropping off this perfectly fine yet cursed mechanical pencil."


----------



## Drewism

vee043324 said:


> Maybe I can donate it? Bad vibes on it. I don't like having it with me, and for some reason it has been in my bag since the exam... but I don't know what to do with it.


Destroy it and send it to the depths of hell where it belongs.


----------



## User1

Drewism said:


> Destroy it and send it to the depths of hell where it belongs.


don't be surprised if it comes back and stands over your bed thursday night.


----------



## vee043324

LOOK AT IT. It is definitely cursed.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

vee043324 said:


> LOOK AT IT. It is definitely cursed.
> 
> View attachment 12021


Vee... I respectfully disagree.  That is the one that has a place of honor in my house.


----------



## vee043324

@vhab49_PE I got the cursed batch. yours was good.


----------



## txjennah PE

vee043324 said:


> @vhab49_PE I got the cursed batch. yours was good.


October 2017? I lost mine somewhere. IT SHOULD STAY LOST.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vee043324 said:


> LOOK AT IT. It is definitely cursed.
> 
> View attachment 12021


The problem is that its missing anything green; and it has the malevolent red.


----------



## Drewism

vee043324 said:


> LOOK AT IT. It is definitely cursed.
> 
> View attachment 12021


That's the black one. Mine was white and red, I believe. Red grip and red top.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Drewism said:


> That's the black one. Mine was white and red, I believe. Red grip and red top.


They made the pencils multi-colored last session. In April 2018 the text was a different color from the grip, clip, and top. Prior to last session all four items were the same color.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

vee043324 said:


> @vhab49_PE I got the cursed batch. yours was good.


Maybe the pencil vibes varied by discipline! Lord know my former screw-off co-worker who took structural should have failed... but did not.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> They made the pencils multi-colored last session. In April 2018 the text was a different color from the grip, clip, and top. Prior to last session all four items were the same color.


It was like that in Oct 2017 also.


----------



## Drewism

RBHeadge PE said:


> They made the pencils multi-colored last session. In April 2018 the text was a different color from the grip, clip, and top. Prior to last session all four items were the same color.


I hope we get green pencils on Friday. Anything green. Green is good.


----------



## MechanicalApril17

What color pencil was provided for PE April 2018 exam? It's lost somewhere in my apartment and I already forgot what it looked like.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MechanicalApril17 said:


> What color pencil was provided for PE April 2018 exam? It's lost somewhere in my apartment and I already forgot what it looked like.


It was a change up! It was black and white, with a *gasp* SIDE CLICKER. I hated it. I wanted my French-made artisan tool. Made-in-China side-clicky with a crappy eraser? Hard pass!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I'm super curious if they're staying with the side clicker or going back to the original Bic Matic. For me, the geometry of my head makes it really comfortable to tuck the pencil behind my ear at work. The April 2018 pencil was fatter and keeps falling off my head. These are the important things...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

squaretaper PE said:


> It was a change up! It was black and white, with a *gasp* SIDE CLICKER. I hated it. I wanted my French-made artisan tool. Made-in-China side-clicky with a crappy eraser? Hard pass!


That would have been horrible for me.  I am a creature of habit, so I bought the same pencils as the PE pencils for studying, so my hand could be used to using it. Changing the pencil would have been disastrous.


----------



## NY-Computer-Engineer

Let's start a pool - I say the October test will be Green - just a gut feeling.


----------



## In/PE/Out

I like the colour green


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Oct 2016 was indeed green, but things didn't work out for me that year. I'm praying to the standardized testing gods for you all.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

There's a lot of combinations to bet on. Color of text, color of grip/clip, shape or lead extension button.

FWIW, I'm not getting in on any bets.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Holy crap, what if they go with clear?


----------



## ptatohed

squaretaper PE said:


> Green pencil this week? @ptatohed's formula has been spot on for me. I love these pencils, I use them every day for hand calcs at work.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper PE said:


> I'm super curious if they're staying with the side clicker or going back to the original Bic Matic. For me, the geometry of my head makes it really comfortable to tuck the pencil behind my ear at work. The April 2018 pencil was fatter and keeps falling off my head. These are the important things...


It was back to a top clicker BUT was still a thicker pencil.



NY-Computer-Engineer said:


> Let's start a pool - I say the October test will be Green - just a gut feeling.


Some were green, some were blue.


----------



## NY-Computer-Engineer

LyceeFruit said:


> It was back to a top clicker BUT was still a thicker pencil.
> 
> Some were green, some were blue.


Great!  I'll take a partial win 

How do you think you did Lycee?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

NY-Computer-Engineer said:


> Great!  I'll take a partial win
> 
> How do you think you did Lycee?


----------



## NY-Computer-Engineer

LyceeFruit said:


>


I'm so sorry to have to see that


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

NY-Computer-Engineer said:


> I'm so sorry to have to see that


*shrugs* it is what it is.

I moved part way through my studying block and never got the groove back. And this year's power exam was the roughest one yet. I don't know where the hell some of those questions came from. I had nothing like them in my examples (which admittedly are older since I got resources through coworkers) but so many out of left field.


----------



## User1

ORANGE


----------



## envirotex

tj_PE said:


> ORANGE


What?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

tj_PE said:


> ORANGE






envirotex said:


> What?


----------



## User1

View attachment 12752


----------



## User1

envirotex said:


> What?


The pencil color!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I don't like orange.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Audi driver said:


> Holy crap, what if they go with clear?






tj_PE said:


> View attachment 12752


What the what?!?!?!  New color... AND clear?


----------



## matt267 PE

Well, there goes that theory.


----------



## JohnLee

tj_PE said:


> View attachment 12752


Orange ? 

Wow Curve Ball, right down the middle! I give up


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I still miss the old white pencils. But the orange one was sooooo much better than April 2018's with the side click, crappy eraser, 1 piece of lead, and very thick grip.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

vhab49_PE said:


> What the what?!?!?!  New color... AND clear?


Ho

leee

crap!


----------



## matt267 PE

@ptatohed, what say you?


----------



## ptatohed

matt267 PE said:


> @ptatohed, what say you?


:speechless:  

My color prediction theory is out the window!  : o /  

But, as long as I get my grubby hooves on one of these clear orange bad boys, I'll get over it.     Thanks @tj_PE!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

tj_PE said:


> View attachment 12752


I think @tj_PE is our resident klepto... :rotflmao:


----------



## User1

Guys I'm back


----------



## User1

Transparent periwinkle purple.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Is anyone else suspicious that @tj_PE's nail's always match the pencils?


----------



## pse19622

Was a darn good pencil. Asked the proctor yesterday when I finished if I could keep it lol he said sorry but no and just sort of chuckled.


----------



## User1

pse19622 said:


> Was a darn good pencil. Asked the proctor yesterday when I finished if I could keep it lol he said sorry but no and just sort of chuckled.


Why ask? Just take it..


----------



## pse19622

tj_PE said:


> Why ask? Just take it..


Hahaha didn’t want to do anything that might have a chance of having my results invalidated.


----------



## User1

I've taken them at every exam lol


----------



## RBHeadge PE

pse19622 said:


> Hahaha didn’t want to do anything that might have a chance of having my results invalidated.


So you should have taken some random test takers puzzle.


----------



## User1

pse19622 said:


> Hahaha didn’t want to do anything that might have a chance of having my results invalidated.


also depending where you live I can send you one if you really want it. lol


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

What kind of BS is that?  Everyone takes the pencil.  Also, just because I'm a grumpy "old" man I hate the new pencil design.  They should go back to the old style.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@tj_PE i assume you proctor? i proctored for the PE/FE when I was in college so I ended up with some of the extra pencils both times. And then my ex took the test when we were dating and I ended up with his extra pencils. And then I've taken the test numerous times so I have loads of pencils. I do miss the old white barrel ones. Except what one was it with the side click, April 2017? That one was bad.


----------



## User1

LyceeFruit said:


> @tj_PE i assume you proctor? i proctored for the PE/FE when I was in college so I ended up with some of the extra pencils both times. And then my ex took the test when we were dating and I ended up with his extra pencils. And then I've taken the test numerous times so I have loads of pencils. I do miss the old white barrel ones. Except what one was it with the side click, April 2017? That one was bad.


nope, i just linger and swipe pencils off the tables as i walk out LMAO #psycho


----------



## User1

agree i hate side click, 

i love the new ones, the grip is SO much more comfortable!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Totally read that as "I hate side chick..."


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> What kind of BS is that?  Everyone takes the pencil.  Also, just because I'm a grumpy "old" man I hate the new pencil design.  They should go back to the old style.


Agree, agree, super agree. totally agree



Ramnares P.E. said:


> They should go back to the old style.


FWIW, there are only six more P&amp;P PE exam sessions.

Eight more if you include SE, and believe that they'll ever figure out how to make that a CBT test.


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Eight more if you include SE, and believe that they'll ever figure out how to make that a CBT test.


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer

pse19622 said:


> Was a darn good pencil. Asked the proctor yesterday when I finished if I could keep it lol he said sorry but no and just sort of chuckled.


Can't comment on feel/writing as I did not take the exam, but look wise thats a pretty sexy pencil.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

youngmotivatedengineer said:


> Can't comment on feel/writing as I did not take the exam, but look wise thats a pretty sexy pencil.


if you took it in April 2019, it's the same as the orange one


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

tj_PE said:


> Transparent periwinkle purple.
> 
> View attachment 14038


This is over $3000 worth of pencils. :rotflmao:


----------



## leggo PE

Agreed, new pencils look pretty cool!


----------



## leggo PE

*cough*@ptatohed*cough*


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Is anyone else suspicious that @tj_PE's nail's always match the pencils?


@ptatohed may be if you solve the @tj_PE nail color equation, you can solve this.


----------



## pse19622

tj_PE said:


> also depending where you live I can send you one if you really want it. lol


Lol no it's ok. Hopefully I pass and get one of those cool frames with the NCEES pencil inside!


----------



## User1

pse19622 said:


> Lol no it's ok. Hopefully I pass and get one of those cool frames with the NCEES pencil inside!


wait they sell the frames with the pencils? I think those are custom made with the pencils you take from the exam?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

They are custom


----------



## RBHeadge PE

pse19622 said:


> Lol no it's ok. Hopefully I pass and get one of those cool frames with the NCEES pencil inside!


they're custom made


----------



## SacMe24

tj_PE said:


> wait they sell the frames with the pencils? I think those are custom made with the pencils you take from the exam?


They are custom-made indeed, I have one at my desk....Aaron Brothers (Michael's) did a great job by the way.


----------



## pse19622

So I would've needed to keep my pencli...


----------



## pse19622

tj_PE said:


> wait they sell the frames with the pencils? I think those are custom made with the pencils you take from the exam?


Guess I'm SOL then. I shouldn't be worrying about the frame yet anyway...don't even know whether I passed lol.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, this pencil eraser was WAAAY better than the POS side click of April 2018. Squaretaper approved. *erasing furiously*


----------



## User1

pse19622 said:


> So I would've needed to keep my pencli...


I SAID I HAVE ONE WITH YOUR NAME ON IT GOSH


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

pse19622 said:


> So I would've needed to keep my pencli...






tj_PE said:


> I SAID I HAVE ONE WITH YOUR NAME ON IT GOSH


@pse19622 People trade, give, sell pencils on this board all the time.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Frame with pencil thread...


----------



## ptatohed

NikR said:


> @ptatohed may be if you solve the @tj_PE nail color equation, you can solve this.


LOL, I think my half-baked color prediction theory is 100% out the window now!  Purple?!  

I need to work on a new prediction theory it seems.....

But that's the beauty of science (vs. religion), right?  When new data comes along that is counter to what you previously thought, you toss out the old belief and use the new data to work on a new theory.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

ptatohed said:


> LOL, I think my half-baked color prediction theory is 100% out the window now!  Purple?!
> 
> I need to work on a new prediction theory it seems.....
> 
> But that's the beauty of science (vs. religion), right?  When new data comes along that is counter to what you previously thought, you toss out the old belief and use the new data to work on a new theory.


The funny thing about the science v. religion debate in this context is that we _definitely_ know that there's a single entity, more powerful than any of us, that has complete knowledge of and power over the pencil color selection... I can't necessarily say that they're benevolent, though.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

My pencil theory. A color is chosen arbitrarily; it must be different from the last 2 colors.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> My pencil theory. A color is chosen arbitrarily; it must be different from the last 2 colors.


I'm inclined to agree. It wouldn't surprise me at all if they just have the office manager select it out of a mass-office supply catalogue with the above restriction.

Alternate theory: maybe that same office supply manager emails @tj_PE six weeks out and asks "so uhh... what color are you painting your nails next month"?.


----------



## NikR_PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> My pencil theory. A color is chosen arbitrarily; it must be different from the last 2 colors.


I thought that colors also varied by exam site. I vaguely remember during Oct 2018 exam, some people reported using a color other than green (can remember), while I had green.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

NikR said:


> I thought that colors also varied by exam site. I vaguely remember during Oct 2018 exam, some people reported using a color other than green (can remember), while I had green.


Mine was blue


----------



## NikR_PE

Here is the thread


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> View attachment 14108


IIRC that one also had a slightly awful eraser?  April 2018 with the sideclick was the worst


----------



## Orchid PE

tj_PE said:


> Transparent periwinkle purple.
> 
> View attachment 14038


How do I get one of these? My proctors made sure to get _every_ pencil back. They only gave out 1 pencil each, and if you asked for a second you _had_ to give back 2 pencils.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

If you post that you're looking for one, someone with extra might give, sell, trade with you. Happens all the time on these boards.


----------



## Orchid PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> If you post that you're looking for one, someone with extra might give, sell, trade with you. Happens all the time on these boards.


I thought I just did...


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer said:


> I thought I just did...


@tj_PE


----------



## User1

Yes I have a few I'm willing to share..


----------



## ptatohed

Will.I.Am said:


> The funny thing about the science v. religion debate in this context is that we _definitely_ know that there's a single entity, more powerful than any of us, that has complete knowledge of and power over the pencil color selection... I can't necessarily say that they're benevolent, though.


Very true Will!  Well said.


----------



## ptatohed

tj_PE said:


> Transparent periwinkle purple.
> 
> View attachment 14038




tj is The Woman!  Nice grab!  Are any of these for sale by chance?  Happy to barter too, I have a bunch of old style NCEES pencils.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

ptatohed said:


> tj is The Woman!  Nice grab!  Are any of these for sale by chance?  Happy to barter too, I have a bunch of old style NCEES pencils.


Check your PMs recently? I was about to leave the exam site last Friday, when I saw the pristine, unused spare pencils that they kept at the front and thought, "I should totally grab one of those for @ptatohed. He probably has connections, but I'll grab it, just in case." It's sitting in my house with your name on it... At least for the time being.  :thumbs:


----------



## ptatohed

Will.I.Am said:


> Check your PMs recently? I was about to leave the exam site last Friday, when I saw the pristine, unused spare pencils that they kept at the front and thought, "I should totally grab one of those for @ptatohed. He probably has connections, but I'll grab it, just in case." It's sitting in my house with your name on it... At least for the time being.  :thumbs:


Just responded.  Dude, thanks so much Will!  So much appreciated!


----------



## ptatohed

Received the awesome pencil today WIA!  Thanks man!  Can I PayPal you at least the shipping please??  Thanks again!


----------



## a4u2fear

anyone have extra oct 2018 pencil?


----------



## Beach_Vince

April 2019 was Red/orange

Oct 2019 was Blue/purple


----------



## Medivh

tj_PE said:


> View attachment 12752






tj_PE said:


> Transparent periwinkle purple.
> 
> View attachment 14038


So 2019 pencils seems to be Pentel Champ (New gen)

https://www.amazon.com/Pentel-Pencil-Automatic-Barrel-AL15A/dp/B00X3N4WGY

Question here.. was it with 0.7mm or 0.5mm lead? I heard some pencils on certain years were neither and had some weird size lead.

Luckily i already have 0.7mm one on my workplace. I might stick with this for my preparation for April 2020.. assuming this pencil would come back for 2020. (2018 was Pentel Prime https://www.amazon.com/Pentel-Mechanical-Pencil-Assorted-AX7BP6M/dp/B01G7C12LA. Not sure about 2017 but 2016 and before had the BIC Matic Grip or its cheaper clones)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@Medivh Oct 2018 was the Pentel you linked to. But April 2018 was this awful sideclick with a terrible eraser.

Oct 2019 is 0.7mm lead.

And what years did you here were funky lead sizes? Between my ex and I, I have a few years of pencils... I really should look at what I have... I proctored in college so I hoarded the leftovers and then took his stash when we broke up  (plus my own stash form taking it 7 times)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Also @Medivh some states don't like your personal notes to be written in pencil btw.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

For Oct 2019, the lead size was thick. I didn't like it.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

My collection 

April 2011 is from when I proctored/my ex.

Both 2012s are from him. The rest are my attempts.

I got 5 April 2011s, 1 ea 2012, 2 Oct 2015, 2 Apr 2016, 2 Apr 2017, 1 Apr 2018 because its the worst pencil ever, 1 Oct 2018 since I think thats the spare I mailed @ChebyshevII PE, 2 ea of the 2019s. One of my Oct 2019s is unused because I somehow knew I'd pass and wanted one for the frame (except idk what im gonna do when/if I get the actual license)


----------



## Medivh

LyceeFruit PE said:


> My collection
> 
> April 2011 is from when I proctored/my ex.
> 
> Both 2012s are from him. The rest are my attempts.
> 
> I got 5 April 2011s, 1 ea 2012, 2 Oct 2015, 2 Apr 2016, 2 Apr 2017, 1 Apr 2018 because its the worst pencil ever, 1 Oct 2018 since I think thats the spare I mailed @ChebyshevII PE, 2 ea of the 2019s. One of my Oct 2019s is unused because I somehow knew I'd pass and wanted one for the frame (except idk what im gonna do when/if I get the actual license)
> 
> View attachment 15742


WOW! That's an awesome collection!!

So 2017 and before was BIC Matic Grip, April 2018 was BIC Clic Matic, October 2018 was Pentel Prime, 2019 was Pentel Champ. Hope they stick with Pentel Champ. That's pretty good pencil.


----------



## chrisduffey

Hi,

 I’m looking to buy a October 2017 pencil if anyone has an extra for sale.

thanks


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Medivh said:


> WOW! That's an awesome collection!!
> 
> So 2017 and before was BIC Matic Grip, April 2018 was BIC Clic Matic, October 2018 was Pentel Prime, 2019 was Pentel Champ. Hope they stick with Pentel Champ. That's pretty good pencil.


Impressive pencil nerdiness right there.

But I don't think they are "sticking with" anything. I think you get a felt tip marker and plastic notebook with the CBT exam. And you have to turn both back in. Our pencil pron will be over soon.


----------



## leggo PE

For what it’s worth, April 2021’s pencils were... Pink. 

Super cheap looking. I miss the cushy grips of yore. But I have two of them, and they’re actually still in my purse, which is where I stashed them when leaving day 1 and day 2 of the S.E. Exams.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

leggo PE said:


> For what it’s worth, April 2021’s pencils were... Pink.
> 
> Super cheap looking. I miss the cushy grips of yore. But I have two of them, and they’re actually still in my purse, which is where I stashed them when leaving day 1 and day 2 of the S.E. Exams.


Pink. Cool.
Want to share a picture?


----------



## leggo PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Pink. Cool.
> Want to share a picture?


Per your request...


----------



## BeccaE

I was a big fan of the pink ones this year!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Per your request...
> 
> View attachment 22646


Pretttttyyyyy! I'm team purple though! Oct 2019 represent!


----------



## ptatohed

Glad to see this thread still alive! Though my formula has basically been proven false.


----------



## leggo PE

ptatohed said:


> Glad to see this thread still alive! Though my formula has basically been proven false.


Well, you know NCEES monitors this Board, and they probably couldn’t stand having their formula for picking colors be figured out!


----------



## DLD PE

I have the blue (Oct 2018), purple (Oct 2019) and orange (April 2019), but the orange was left behind in the desk I took over at a previous company. I reached out to the guy who left it. He declined and said after he passed he didn't care for any souvenirs. It would have been nice if we got to keep something from the CBT exams.


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Acute Fungi

What do you think?


----------



## DLD PE

Acute Fungi said:


> View attachment 23762
> 
> What do you think?


Looks like the April 2019 pencil.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I've never been one to care about the pencil obsession. But here's what I've compiled:


April2005​GreenOctober2005​?April2006​RedOctober2006​BlueApril2007​GreenOctober2007​BlackApril2008​RedOctober2008​BlueApril2009​black text, red gripOctober2009​BlackApril2010​BlueOctober2010​GreenApril2011​BlueOctober2011​RedApril2012​BlackOctober2012​GreenApril2013​BlueOctober2013​Red (evil, cursed)April2014​BlackOctober2014​Green (lucky)April2015​BlueOctober2015​RedApril2016​BlackOctober2016​Green or blackApril2017​BlueOctober2017​Red text, and black grip/topApril2018​black, sideclickOctober2018​solid: green or blue, bad eraserApril2019​transparent orangeOctober2019​transparent purpleApril2020​NAOctober2020​Transparent BlueJanuary2021​?April2021​Transparent PinkOctober2021​Transparent Orange


Anyone have Oct '05, Jan '21, or anything prior to 2005?

_edit; fixed table, added inputs from below_


----------



## Orchid PE

I believe everything pre-2005 was still using a rotation of swan, goose, and turkey quills (depending on season). Before that it was Egyptian reed pens.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I've never been one to care about the pencil obsession. But here's what I've compiled:
> 
> 
> 
> April2005GreenOctober2005?April2006RedOctober2006BlueApril2007GreenOctober2007BlackApril2008RedOctober2008BlueApril2009black text, red gripOctober2009Black
> 
> April2010BlueOctober2010GreenApril2011BlueOctober2011RedApril2012BlackOctober2012GreenApril2013BlueOctober2013Red (evil, cursed)April2014BlackOctober2014Green (lucky)
> 
> April2015BlueOctober2015RedApril2016BlackOctober2016Green or blackApril2017BlueOctober2017Red text, and black grip/topApril2018black, sideclickOctober2018solid: green or blue, bad eraserApril2019transparent orangeOctober2019transparent purple
> 
> April2020NAOctober2020?January2021?April2021Transparent PinkOctober2021Transparent Orange
> 
> Anyone have Oct '05, Oct '20, Jan '21, or anything prior to 2005?


October 2020 - Blue Champ. So clear blue.


----------



## steel

Acute Fungi said:


> View attachment 23762
> 
> What do you think?


Personally I love the new pencil style. The grip is really comfortable and I never had an issue (either this time or April 2021) with the eraser or running out of lead or anything.


----------



## Liz06

structurenole15 said:


> Personally I love the new pencil style. The grip is really comfortable and I never had an issue (either this time or April 2021) with the eraser or running out of lead or anything.


The grip distracted me a little when while thinking or reading the problem I scratched my nail on it and the sound is a little annoying


----------

